# Battlefield 3: EA klagt gegen Rüstungskonzern auf Recht zur Darstellung von echtem Kriegsgerät



## MichaelBonke (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: EA klagt gegen Rüstungskonzern auf Recht zur Darstellung von echtem Kriegsgerät * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: EA klagt gegen Rüstungskonzern auf Recht zur Darstellung von echtem Kriegsgerät


----------



## IceGamer (9. Januar 2012)

Ich halte ja nichts von EA, die haben so ziemlich alles ruiniert, was man ruinieren kann, selbst ein BF3 mit ihrem Origin, aber bitte bitte lass sie diese eine Klage gewinnen...


----------



## mavmcleod (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass EA das gewinnt.... was unterscheidet denn die Darstellung von Kriegsgerät in Spielen von der Darstellung von sagen wir mal einem Porsche in GT5 ? Den gibt's nicht, weil Polyphony zwar eine RUF-Lizenz, aber keine von Porsche hat....

Naja, mal schauen....

Maverick


----------



## Croyt (9. Januar 2012)

lol wie dumm ist das denn, dann sollte man ja so ziemlich jedes fahrzeug und waffen entfernen, denn ich glaub nicht das sie für die auch eine bewilligung haben...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Januar 2012)

die fühlen sich bestimmt nur beleidigt weil EA den choppern ne 100 tonnen hovercraft physik verpasst hat
  würd mich auch ankotzen wenn ich nen formel 1 wagen verkaufen würde und sich in spielen der wagen wie nen 40 tonner voll geladen mit hoch explosiven nitroglycerin verhält


----------



## Kupferrohr (9. Januar 2012)

mavmcleod schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass EA das gewinnt.... was unterscheidet denn die Darstellung von Kriegsgerät in Spielen von der Darstellung von sagen wir mal einem Porsche in GT5 ? Den gibt's nicht, weil Polyphony zwar eine RUF-Lizenz, aber keine von Porsche hat....
> 
> Naja, mal schauen....
> 
> Maverick


 ist keine gute werbung für porsche, wenn unschuldige zivilisten damit aus spaß überfahren werden, oder? bei kriegsgerät hingegen ... werden in der realität unschuldige getötet, im spiel "nur" soldaten

[EDIT]:
oh, hab gta und nicht gt5 gelesen


----------



## DrProof (9. Januar 2012)

Die Gegendarstellung ist begründet und wahrscheinlich ist es sogar das EA verliert.. Immerhin zahlt ein NFS Entwickler auch für die Originalfahrzeuge an deren Hersteller... WO ist da der Unterschied zu Waffen und militärischem Gerät???
Wenn ich so von den ganzen bescheidenen Weltkriegsshootern in Gegenwart und Vergangenheit befreit werde kann ich nur jubeln...


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (9. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Filmen ist, aber ist es dort nicht eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise?

Ansonsten dürfte ein Film doch so gut wie garnichts darstellen, bräuchte man für alles die Genehmigung. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das großer Humbug, EA stellt ja nicht dar wie diese Geräte direkt funktionieren oder verschafft dem Hersteller sonst einen Schaden in irgendeiner Form.

Dann darf man jemanden also auch belangen wenn er beispielsweise für seinen Kunstkurs einen Ferrarie auf seine Leinwand bringt, ja? Find ich ja jetzt nicht sehr nett. o.ò"


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Januar 2012)

Ein interessanter Präzedenzfall. Was wohl passiert, wenn EA verliert? Muss dann jeder Shooter-Entwickler künftig Lizenzen erwerben? Und gibt es ähnlich wie in Rennspielen mit authentischen Wagen bei BF4 nur noch ein rudimentäres Schadensmodell für Panzer und Helikopter - damit die Produkte der Hersteller möglichst nicht zu sehr zerknautscht werden und somit der Werbeeffekt flöten geht? Irgendwie eine absurde Vorstellung ...



D2AN-Tidus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Filmen ist, aber ist es dort nicht eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise?
> 
> Ansonsten dürfte ein Film doch so gut wie garnichts darstellen, bräuchte man für alles die Genehmigung.



Bei Filmen ist der Unterschied, dass die Dinger ja tatsächlich physisch da sein müssen - daher ist bei so gut wie allen Militärfilmen die Army als Partner involviert, die dann Material und Experten stellen. Ähnlich sieht es mit den Herstellern von Luxuskarossen aus, etwa bei den Fast & Furious-Filmen. Entwickler von Computerspielen können aber auch die exklusivsten und teuersten Fahrzeuge darstellen - ohne dass die Hersteller involviert sein müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2012)

mavmcleod schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass EA das gewinnt.... was unterscheidet denn die Darstellung von Kriegsgerät in Spielen von der Darstellung von sagen wir mal einem Porsche in GT5 ? Den gibt's nicht, weil Polyphony zwar eine RUF-Lizenz, aber keine von Porsche hat....


 
ein unterschied wäre schon einmal, dass so ziemliches kriegsgerät wohl staatseigentum ist und unter anderem auch mit dem geld von ea finanziert wurde.
ob das allerdings relevant ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## phily (9. Januar 2012)

der unterschied zwischen film und game: film = kunst (künstlerische freiheit), game= nicht kunst (keine künstlerische freiheit)


----------



## Azrael1512 (9. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn EA verliert wirds sicher interessant. Aber warum kommen die denn jetzt erst mit der Klage? Vorher sind ja auch genug Spiele mit echtem Kriegsgerät erschienen oder versehe ich mich da irgendwie?

Wo wird das denn dann noch hinführen? Dann muss man ja in jedem Spiel bei allen Kleinigkeiten aufpassen was man einbaut und welche Leute man damit verärgert. Okay das mag vielleicht ein bisschen überspitzt klingen, nur ich finde solche Diskussionen immer sehr kleinlich. Schliesslich geht es hier nur um ein Spiel.


----------



## leckmuschel (9. Januar 2012)

eigentlich bezahlen die geräte ja die steuerzahler, also quasi bei den amis das volk.
somit werden sie auch bestimmt das recht haben, virtuell dieses teil zu nutzen, wofür sie ja auch bezahlt haben.


----------



## X3niC (9. Januar 2012)

V22 Osprey?? In Battlefield? Hab ich gar nicht gesehen:-/ Etwa in der Singleplayerkampagne?


----------



## FullbusterG (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube einige der Leute, die sich hier zu Wort melden verstehen einige Dinge nicht, was sie dazu bringt EA zu hassen.
Da wäre der Fakt, dass EA ein Konzern wie jeder andere ist und jedes Jahr Abzüge vernehmen muss.
Und um soetwas zu verhindern müssen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden(egal ob sie den Spielern gefallen oder nicht), wie der EA-Passcode für Spiele zeigt, da dieser EA Geld für Gebraucht-Spiele verschafft und vorallem Raubkopien seltener macht.
Jetzt wäre da das Thema Origin. Naja, was soll ich sagen. Spieler neigen dazu sehr leichtgläubig zu sein was sogennante "Skandale" angeht.
Ganz besonders bei Origin und seiner AGB. Bei ersterem meinen manche Leute sie würden "ausspioniert" werden, was sich im Endeffekt auch als falsch herausstellte.
Bei der AGB muss ich ab diesem Punkt aber auch sagen, dass viele Leute Recht haben, da diese auch aus meinem Sichtpunkt aus eher weniger legetim zu betrachten war.
Aber hier muss man so einige Frage stellen, wie "Wer von eich ließt sich jemals eine AGB durch?" "Was machen die anderen Konzerne wie Activision oder Valve?", aber die wichtigste von allen ist, ob seitdem irgendetwas passiert ist? Ich glaube nicht...
Uns spätestens ab diesem Punkt sehe ich ein, dass es pure Zeitverschwendung ist weiterzuschreiben, da ich sowieso als EA-Kompane dargestellt werde.
Und für all die Leute (Hater) da draussen habe ich einen Lebensverändernden Tipp:
Spielt keine EA-Spiele mehr, werft eure "bösen" Spiele weg, löscht euren EA-Account und vorallem lest KEINE News mehr, die mit EA auch nur in irgendwinder Weise in Verbindung stehen und unterlasst destruktive Kommentare, wie "Geschieht denen Recht", da viele Gamer darunter leiden werden.

Mfg Der-der-keine-Lust-mehr-hat-weiterzuschreiben-und-jetzt-weiter-Anime-guckt


----------



## patalak (9. Januar 2012)

@FullbusterG 

man man man
kopfschüttel

mfg der der jetzt lautstark lacht
ps  muahahaha


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

phily schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen film und game: film = kunst (künstlerische freiheit), game= nicht kunst (keine künstlerische freiheit)


 
ahja?
Dann vergleich mal so ein The Whisperd World oder ein The Void, wo letzteres auch in einem russischen Museum ausgestellt ist, mit so einem Titanic 2 oder Mega Python vs. Gatoroid

Auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber Spiele sind auch Kunst und wie bei anderen Fachhbereichen gibts auch da gute und schlechte Kunst


----------



## phily (9. Januar 2012)

ahja? ja! es ist ja nicht meine entscheidung, dass games nicht als kunst gelten,jedenfalls nicht in deutschland. ich habe nur geschrieben, wie es ist und NICHT, dass es meiner meinung entspricht. es mag ja sein, dass du games als kunst empfindest, so wie ich es auch tue. nur ist dass nicht relevant. es ist ja nicht meine schuld, dass es ist wie es ist. ich dachte aber das es unter gamern bekannt sei. deswegen darf ein spiel in deutschland ja auch keine hakenkreuze oder sonstige verfassungsfeindliche symbole enthalten, wohingegen es bei filmen, theaterstücken usw kein problem ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass Spiele mitlerweile als Kunst/Kulturgut anerkannt wurden, kann aber leider im Moment keinen Beleg dafür finden.

edit:
Jetzt offiziell: Computerspiele sind Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Gilt natürlich nur für DE


----------



## UthaSnake (9. Januar 2012)

Wieso sollte ein Game keine Kunst sein???
Schwachsinn!!! 

ich würd gern mal wissen, WARUM sie die Kriegsmaschienen aus dem Spiel entfernt haben wollen?
WARUM?!?!?!


----------



## PostalDude83 (9. Januar 2012)

Enisra, würden Spiele tatsächlich als Kunst angesehen gäbe es Hakenkreuze in der deutschen Version von Wolfenstein und vieles anderes was hierzulande der Zensur zum Opfer fällt. Nur ein Beispiel. 
Für viele Menschen ist Spieldesign einfach kein künstlerisches Schaffen wie die Filmbranche oder Malerei. Ob sich dies je ändern wird.. wer weiß das schon.

edit: sollte nich afk gehen beim Schreiben.. hat phily ja nun auch schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## DaioP (9. Januar 2012)

arma wird das denke ich nicht betreffen schlicht weil bohemia auch deren armee mit VBS 2 versorgt und daher die modelle essentiell sind

ansonsten kann ich das schon verstehen EA zahlt millionen für die auto lizensen ihrer nfs reihe also sollten sie auch die modelle von hubis, waffen und panzern bezahlen


----------



## Paraciel (9. Januar 2012)

Ist im letzten Jahr überhaupt ein Spiel mit Hakenkreuzen herausgekommen? Wenn nicht, so könnte es beim nächsten Release eines solchen Titels ja sein, dass die USK (oder wer auch immer für Hakenkreuze in Spielen zuständig ist) beide Augen zudrückt, vor allem wenn man sich das letzte Jahr und das kommende anguckt (z.B. Dead Space 2 ungeschnitten, Witcher 2 und Skyrim ab 16, The Darkness 2 kommt nach Deutschland!!).


----------



## Phone83 (9. Januar 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein Game keine Kunst sein???
> Schwachsinn!!!
> 
> ich würd gern mal wissen, WARUM sie die Kriegsmaschienen aus dem Spiel entfernt haben wollen?
> WARUM?!?!?!


Ich denke wegen dem gleichen grund wie zb autohersteller begründen..markenschutz balbla und einfach aus prinzip weil nie einer gefragt hat.

wenigstens macht ea mit meiner kohle was richtiges nur werden sie keine chance haben geben so einen konzern  da geht ea früher das geld aus bush sei dank


----------



## pkroos (9. Januar 2012)

V-22 Osprey in battlefield?


----------



## der-jan (9. Januar 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Präzedenzfall. Was wohl passiert, wenn EA verliert? Muss dann jeder Shooter-Entwickler künftig Lizenzen erwerben? Und gibt es ähnlich wie in Rennspielen mit authentischen Wagen bei BF4 nur noch ein rudimentäres Schadensmodell für Panzer und Helikopter - damit die Produkte der Hersteller möglichst nicht zu sehr zerknautscht werden und somit der Werbeeffekt flöten geht? Irgendwie eine absurde Vorstellung ...
> .


Wär das echt ein Präzedenzfall? Sowas gab es doch schon vorher - als tactical ops vom mod in eine retail version ging hatten auf einmal die waffen "fantasienamen" weil sie keine lizenz hatten und ich glaube man mußte sogar die steye aug rausnehmen weil cs da "exklusivrechte" dran hatte

ich würde es ok finden, wenn shooterhersteller lizenzen erwerben müssen wenn sie die realen modelle inklusive reale bezeichnungen verwenden wollen - dann gibt es sonst halt nur noch fantasienamen und die ak - weil bei der kann ja keiner mit "rechteinhaber" kommen
dice nutzt das als verkaufsmasche "echte waffen" im spiel zu haben wie fussballspiele echte mannschaften, rennspiele echte autos etc - das kostet lizenzgebühren - find ich ok - meine lieblingshooterwaffe ist eh die flak cannon 

und bezüglich zerstörung von panzern, helis - da sollte doch auch jedem außenstehenden klar sein, daß dice da für die spielbalance die  "deutlich leichter" zerstörbar macht als in realität - daher sind am ende auch die schadensmodelle ebenfalls nicht "real" - da wird keiner klagen - wäre als wenn hersteller von ambossen, klavieren etc die macher von roadrunner&coyote verklagen würden  man weiß das es nicht echt ist


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Enisra, würden Spiele tatsächlich als Kunst angesehen gäbe es Hakenkreuze in der deutschen Version von Wolfenstein und vieles anderes was hierzulande der Zensur zum Opfer fällt. Nur ein Beispiel.
> Für viele Menschen ist Spieldesign einfach kein künstlerisches Schaffen wie die Filmbranche oder Malerei. Ob sich dies je ändern wird.. wer weiß das schon.
> 
> edit: sollte nich afk gehen beim Schreiben.. hat phily ja nun auch schon geschrieben ^^


 
Blödsinn
der einzige Grund warum man bei solchen Spielen das rauschneidet und bei Filmen nicht ist weil man das bei Spielen kann
Und mal ehrlich, das soll jetzt die "Begründungen" sein? Also Leute, so schwach und dürftig argumenterien doch nur Politiker


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> der einzige Grund warum man bei solchen Spielen das rauschneidet und bei Filmen nicht ist weil man das bei Spielen kann
> Und mal ehrlich, das soll jetzt die "Begründungen" sein? Also Leute, so schwach und dürftig argumenterien doch nur Politiker


 
hat zwar eigentlich rein gar nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber was er sagt stimmt - auf deutschland bezogen.
filme fallen unter die kunstfreiheit, computerspiele nicht.
da kannst du dich gerne auf den kopf stellen, es ist aber so.


----------



## nuuub (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, das liebe Geld würde ich sagen.

Eine Rüstungsfirma sieht wie die Autokonzerne Geld bekommen dafür dass ihre Autos in den Spielen vorkommen. 
Also denken sie sich, "Warum sollen wir nicht auch Geld dafür bekommen dass unsere Hubschrauber in einem Spiel vorkommen?"

Die logische Schlussfolgerung, und wahrscheinlich ein nächster schritt in diesem "IndustrieSpiel" wäre dass Firmen wie Ischmasch (zb AK), H&K (zb G36), Colt Defense (zb M4), ebenfalls klagen einreichen um ein Stück vom Kuchen zu bekommen.

Imho, man kann auch übertreiben... Die Gier der Konzerne wird immer lächerlicher. 

@PeterBathge,



> Bei Filmen ist der Unterschied, dass die Dinger ja tatsächlich physisch  da sein müssen - daher ist bei so gut wie allen Militärfilmen die Army  als Partner involviert, die dann Material und Experten stellen. Ähnlich  sieht es mit den Herstellern von Luxuskarossen aus, etwa bei den Fast  & Furious-Filmen. Entwickler von Computerspielen können aber auch  die exklusivsten und teuersten Fahrzeuge darstellen - ohne dass die  Hersteller involviert sein müssen.



In der USA wird in Kriegsfirmen die Arme aus anderen gründen als "Partner" hinzugezogen.

Es gibt bei der US-Armee eine spezielle "Einheit" die sich einzig und alleine um Hollywood kümmert. Als Regisseur und Produzent eines Kriegsfilms, bekommst du nur die erlaubnis so einen Film zu drehen wenn diese "Einheit" auch damit einverstanden ist. Sie lesen erst mal das Drehbuch und prüfen ob die Armee dabei gut wegkommt, erst dann gibt es ein "ok" UND als Produzent bekommst du die unterstützung der Armee "Umsonst".

Philip M.Strub ist so ein "Berater" der die Drehbücher kontrolliert, sie auch mal verändert, oder im extrem fall, dem Drehbuch eine Rote Karte austellt und somit die unterstützung der US-Armee verweigert.

Es gibt nur wenige Regisseure  die sich auf diese spielchen nicht einlassen und ihr eigenes ding durchziehen. Clint Eastwood ist zb so einer.

Aber das nur am rande 

mfg


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat zwar eigentlich rein gar nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber was er sagt stimmt - auf deutschland bezogen.
> filme fallen unter die kunstfreiheit, computerspiele nicht.
> da kannst du dich gerne auf den kopf stellen, es ist aber so.


 
ja, aber das schließt nicht wirklich aus, das Spiele keine Kunst sein sollen aufgrund dieser Begründung, eher das man mal wieder sieht dass da Leute über Dinge urteilen, von denen die nicht wirklich Ahnung haben und mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird


----------



## TwilightSinger (9. Januar 2012)

Moin,
das Recht auf Darstellung oder Veröffentlichung von Produkten im medialen Bereich (Foto, Film oder Videospielen) liegt beim Hersteller der Produkte. Der Hersteller hat die Möglichkeit über Lizenzen die Veröffentlichung zu erlauben.
In der Regel verzichten die Rechtebesitzer aber darauf, aktiv zu schauen, wo ihr Produkt überall eingesetzt wird (Stichwort: Werbeeffekt). Interessant wird es erst, wenn andere Personen mit der Darstellung der Produkt Geld verdienen. Jetzt muss geklärt werden in welchem Umfang ist das Produkt dargestellt: ist es eine vorgehobene Darstellung, z.B. die Automarken in einem Rennspiel, so wäre es ratsam, ich würde mich als Videospielproduzent im Vorfeld mit den Rechteinhabern (Autoherstellern) unterhalten.
Die Rechtsabteilung bei EA ist zu der Meinung gekommen, dass die Darstellung der genannten Helis keine signifikante Relevanz hat: konkret heißt das, Battlefield 3 stellt eine Panorama-Darstellung eines Schlachtfeldes nach, indem u.a. auch Heli zu sehen sind. Die Anwälte von Textron werden dagegen auf eine explizite Darstellung verweisen. Und nicht wir, sondern ein Gericht wird entscheiden, wer Recht hat.
In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## Moleny (10. Januar 2012)

Bin kein Militärfreak/Waffenfetischist  und kenne mich eh nicht so wirklich mit Waffen u. Kampffahrzeugen etc aus von mir aus können die ruhig die Namen u. Modelle etwas abändern ich würde es vermutlich nicht mal merken.
Wobei ich es schon bescheiden finde, dass die Rünstungsindustrie jetzt nicht nur allein durch Tod u. Leid unschuldiger Geld verdienen will sondern auch noch mit den Lizenzrechten daran. Sie verdienen doch eh schon genug an den Steuerzahlern dieser Welt.


----------



## Viper0201 (10. Januar 2012)

pkroos schrieb:


> V-22 Osprey in battlefield?


Den gibt es nur im Singleplayer und man fliegt auch nicht mal selber.

Allgemein finde ich es lächerlich bei MW3 gibt es auch nen Osprey und anderes Kriegsgerät. Ich würde zu gern mal die genauen Umstände kennen warum der Rüstungskonzern EA verklagt. Vielleicht mag der Konzern diesen US-RUS Konflikt nicht und möchte auch nicht damit in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Andererseits wären sie bei Apache und Blackhawk geblieben gäbe es keine Probleme.


----------



## Sheggo (10. Januar 2012)

hmm Porsche vergibt ja auch keine Lizenzen für Rennspiele und somit ist nur RUF abgebildet, wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## X3niC (10. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass Spiele mitlerweile als Kunst/Kulturgut anerkannt wurden, kann aber leider im Moment keinen Beleg dafür finden.
> 
> edit:
> Jetzt offiziell: Computerspiele sind Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> ...


 Ich erinnere mich noch an das Jahr 2002, da waren Spiele kurz davor als Kunst anerkannt zu werden. Damit würde auch das Zensieren wegfallen, da man Kunst nicht zensieren darf. Dann kam aber ein gewisser Robert Steinhäuser dazwischen, ich nehme an den Namen muss man nicht erklären.


----------



## bka4free2 (10. Januar 2012)

Tja da haben die NAZIS in USA halt was dagegen das man die dunkle Killermaschiene mal von nahem zu gesicht bekommt!!!WEil eigentlich schweben die ja 2 bis 3 km entfernt vom ziel und ballern alles BLUTIG!!
Ich glaub eher das es ihnen nicht gefällt das der VOGEL nach nem gezielten RPG schuss vom himmel fällt!!!
DAS wär ja PROPAGANDA!! Aber ich glaub es geht darum das sie keine rechte eingeholt haben sptich nix dafür ZAHLEN wollen!! das is alles-wieder eine frage des geldes!! ABer find ich auch gut so-wenn ich ferraries oder Porsches in meinem game will musss ich auch lizenzen blechen-also DICE so billig kommt ihr dann doch nicht davon!!


----------



## Viper0201 (10. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> hmm Porsche vergibt ja auch keine Lizenzen für Rennspiele und somit ist nur RUF abgebildet, wo ist da der Unterschied?


Du beziehst dich damit bestimmt auf Gran Turismo, oder? Das ist was ganz anderes denn EA hat für Need for Speed Porsche sich die alleinigen Rechte am Namen Porsche für Autorennspiele gesichert. Das heißt wenn jemand ein Rennspiel rausbringen möchte und der Name Porsche darin vorkommt muss sich dieser Entwickler/Publisher erst die Rechte von EA kaufen. Und warum das keiner macht brauch ich hier wohl nicht sagen oder?

Und wie gesagt wenn dieser Rüstkonzern sein Kriegsgerät nicht in einem Spielen sehen möchte in dem es um einen Krieg zwischen USA und Russland geht dann ist es sein gutes Recht.


----------



## HMCpretender (10. Januar 2012)

EA kriegt ein bisschen was von seiner eigenen Medizin zu schlucken? Sehr schön.


----------



## Singler (10. Januar 2012)

Meine Fresse, steht hier viel Blödsinn im Kommentar-Bereich

Ob nun Panzer, Autos oder irgendwas anderes: Vor dem Gesetz gibt es keinen Unterschied, wofür etwas eingesetzt wird. Muss ein Spielehersteller für die realitätsnahe Darstellung eines Edelklassen-Autos die Erlaubnis des Herstellers einholen, dann gilt das auch für Waffen und militärisches Fahrzeug. Nur weil bislang die meisten Hersteller die Nutzung ihrer Produkte stillschweigend dulden, heisst es nicht, dass es grundsätzlich erlaubt ist, die zu nutzen. Für einige Firmen ist es halt nur etwas Werbung (da sie ja auch im Privatsegment angepasste Waffen verkaufen - nur halt selten Panzer und/oder Kampfhubschrauber)

Vor einigen Jahren hat zB Heckler&Koch den Gebrauch ihrer Waffen in Computerspielen untersagt. Das war dann die Zeit, als es keine MP5 in Spielen gab, sondern Fantasie-Waffen, die den Originalen in Namen und Aussehen nur ähneln. 

Ansonsten mal das hier lesen: Heise: Virtuelle deutsche Panzer und Heise: Virtueller Krieg


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (10. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> EA kriegt ein bisschen was von seiner eigenen Medizin zu schlucken? Sehr schön.


 Letztendlich ist das ganze nicht schön! Für ALLE Spieler die "Kriegsspiele" spielen!

Denkt einfach mal ein bischen weiter: Was passiert wohl wenn noch mehr Lizenzkosten entstehen? Diese Kosten müssen doch auch irgendwo wieder eingespart werden!
Somit heisst das entweder weniger Geld für die Spielentwicklung oder weniger Waffen/Fahrzeugmodelle.

Deshalb verlieren bei der ganzen Sache nicht nur die Publisher, sondern auch die Entwickler und Spieler!


----------



## Diezel (10. Januar 2012)

womit sollen sich denn militärfahrzeuge/fluggeräte von zivilen unterscheiden?
lizenz ist lizenz so einfach ist es, wenn ea die modelle nutzen will sollen die blechen.
welch ironie das ausgerechnet ea in diesem punkt für sich eine ausnahme will.
ganz ehrlich, hoffentlich verlieren die.


----------



## spike00 (10. Januar 2012)

Der Rüstungskonzern will nicht mit Krieg in Verbindung gebracht werden! /ironie off  
XD


----------



## der-jan (10. Januar 2012)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das ganze nicht schön! Für ALLE Spieler die "Kriegsspiele" spielen!
> 
> Denkt einfach mal ein bischen weiter: Was passiert wohl wenn noch mehr Lizenzkosten entstehen? Diese Kosten müssen doch auch irgendwo wieder eingespart werden!
> Somit heisst das entweder weniger Geld für die Spielentwicklung oder weniger Waffen/Fahrzeugmodelle.
> ...



Das ist doch an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Der Spieler entscheidet war er für sein Geld haben will - ist das Produkt nicht gut genug weil aus welchen Gründen auch immer irgendwo "gespart" wurde - dann gibt es keinen Kauf - also kann es sich kein Entwickler/Publisher leisten da was einzusparen - wird es nicht geben.

DIce/EA brauch sich nur überlegen, ob ihren die realen Waffennahmen und die Nachbildung realer Modelle extra Geld wert ist und ob sie durch dieses "wir haben das echte!" ihrerseits mehr Verkäufe tätigen oder sich sagen sich (wie andere Entwickler) - ich modifiziere den Hubschrauben, das Gewehr etc - gib ihm nen Fantasienamen und fertig.

Jeder Waschmittelhersteller kann ja auch für sich entscheiden ob er für ne Werbekampagne für sein Produkt sich nun einen "eigenen" Waschmittelsuperhelden/Waschmitteldschini erfindet oder Geld auf den Tisch legt, damit der blaue Flaschengeist von Disney oder ne Marvel/DC Figur das Pulver anpreist.


----------



## Basshinzu (10. Januar 2012)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das ganze nicht schön! Für ALLE Spieler die "Kriegsspiele" spielen!
> 
> Denkt einfach mal ein bischen weiter: Was passiert wohl wenn noch mehr Lizenzkosten entstehen? Diese Kosten müssen doch auch irgendwo wieder eingespart werden!
> Somit heisst das entweder weniger Geld für die Spielentwicklung oder weniger Waffen/Fahrzeugmodelle.
> ...


 ganz meine meinung. ich vermisse die alten zeiten, in denen das computerspielen noch "nerdig" war und nicht an die masse angepasst wurde.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn es wirklich ein Urteil zu ungunsten EA's geben sollte, seh ich schon eine Klagewelle auf andere Entwickler anrollen! Denn in jedem Kriegsspiel (egal ob Egoshooter oder Strategie) gibt es echtes Griegsgerät. Und desweiteren würden die Entwickler sich vermutlich eigene Geräte ausdenken... das könnte was werden....


----------



## Draikore (10. Januar 2012)

Der Hersteller spielt einfach CoD und kann EA und Dice nicht leiden, deswegen macht er das. ó_Ò


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2012)

Ich denke die Macher von "War Game European Escalation" werden das sehr aufmerksam verfolgen....


----------



## PostalDude83 (10. Januar 2012)

Würden alle Fahrzeuge erstmal ersatzlos gestrichen gäbe es endlich mal wirkliche InfOnly maps.. diesmal wirklich ohne Panzer etc. Hätte doch mal was!


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (10. Januar 2012)

Wer sagt denn, dass das Spiel dann nicht mehr Spielenswert ist? Wenn Battle of Duty schiessmichtot dann zwei anstatt fünf Helis hat heisst das ja noch lange nicht, dass es nicht Spielenswert ist. Jedoch entsteht dem Spieler hierdurch trotzdem ein direkter Nachteil.

Sparen kann man aber auch an der Optimierung oder Levelentwicklung. Wenn niemand weiss, wie viele Level/Maps geplant waren kann man auch welche streichen.
Somit kann nahezu jeder Publisher irgendwo Geld einsparen. Der Spieler kauft es sich ja letztendlich trotzdem.

Und was die realen Modelle angeht: Warum nutzt Fifa nicht Fantasiefussballer, warum enthält NFS keine Fantasieautos und so weiter. Wenn ein spiel als "realistisch" angepriesen wird kann man nicht einfach Fantasiewaffen nutzen. Wenn die US-Army plötzlich "M5s" tragen würde wäre das ja auch für die meisten störend.
Oder denke mal an Simulationen: Da erwarten die Fans ja auch, dass es Originalfahrzeuge und Waffen gibt.

Letztendlich ist auch die Verwendung von Fantasiewaffen und Namen ein Verlust für viele Spieler. Ausserdem ist dies auch ein Mehraufwand für die Entwickler.


----------



## Singler (10. Januar 2012)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Würden alle Fahrzeuge erstmal ersatzlos gestrichen gäbe es endlich mal wirkliche InfOnly maps.. diesmal wirklich ohne Panzer etc. Hätte doch mal was!


 
Du kannst auch nur von jetzt bis gleich denken, stimmts? Wenn Fahrzeuge betroffen sind, was glaubst du, ist dann mit Waffen wie die HKs, AKs und Co?


----------



## SchoPinator (10. Januar 2012)

Würd ich mir lustig vorstellen wenn auf einmal kein AH1Z Viper mehr da ist sondern die Wunderwaffe der Nazis die sogenannte Reichsflugscheibe. XD

Ps. Ich bin kein Nazi!


----------



## RafaelloRM (10. Januar 2012)

Also das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit! Nur weil DICE mehrere Millionen Mal das Spiel verkauft hat und die "betroffenen" Firmen etwas vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, wird so ein Theater veranstaltet! Ich behaupte, dass DICE im BF3 super Werbung für die Rüstungsfirmen betreibt, weshalb DICE dafür Geld bekommen sollte.
Würde sich das Spiel schlecht verkaufen dann würde es KEINEN Menschen interessieren ob AH-1Z im Spiel fliegt oder nicht!


----------



## der-jan (10. Januar 2012)

RafaelloRM schrieb:


> Also das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit! Nur weil DICE mehrere Millionen Mal das Spiel verkauft hat und die "betroffenen" Firmen etwas vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, wird so ein Theater veranstaltet! Ich behaupte, dass DICE im BF3 super Werbung für die Rüstungsfirmen betreibt, weshalb DICE dafür Geld bekommen sollte.


Du bist ulkig - Battlefield macht keine Werbung für die Rüstungsindustrie weil deren "Käufergruppe" ja relativ wenig mit den Battlefield Spielern gemein hat. EA/Dice wirbt mit den Modellen der Rüstungsindustrie einzig und allein für ihr eigenes Produkt, für ihr Spiel und will nicht zahlen für diese Nutzung.

Wenn sie Geld ausgeben wollen um die Rechte an der Darstellung dieser Hubschrauber etc zu erhalten, dann müssen sie sich was einfallen lassen - sie wollen ja ihr Produkt verkaufen.

Geht doch auch nicht daß irgend ein Milchtrinkhersteller sich irgendwelche Bilder von Olympiasportlern aus dem Netz zieht, die auf ihre Verpackung knallt und für die Darstellung dieser Sportler nix zahlen will.

Die Molkereibude würde die Darstellung der Sportler gewerblich nutzen - muss also zahlen, Dice nutzt die Darstellung der Hubschrauber gewerblich muss also zahlen, bzw die Genehmigung der Rechteinhaber besitzen.

Bei Spielemagazinen gibt es doch was ähnliches bezüglich Mods/Gratisspiele auf Datenträger bringen - wenn Magazine das auf ihre DVDs bringen wollen brauchen sie die Genehmigung der Rechteinhaber weil sie es ja gewerblich nutzen.


----------



## Phone83 (10. Januar 2012)

sollen sie es halt wie bei gta machen oder bei ein paar noname racern... verwanter name und kleine details ändern fertig.

zb nennen wir LAV-25/AD -->  LOVE-25/AD
                       Panzer T-90A --> Tankomat TT-90A
                       AH-1Z Viper  --> AH-1Z Rattlesnake
                       V-22 Osprey  ---> V-22 osbourn (Spitzename Kelly)
                       M1 Abrams  ---> M1 Abramovic (Eisnefaust)


----------



## Demanufacture (10. Januar 2012)

Alles nur heiße Luft..... als ob Bell und Co es nicht vorher gewusst hätten.
Und jetzt auf einmal sind sie aufgewacht.


----------



## SupaGrowby (10. Januar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> sollen sie es halt wie bei gta machen oder bei ein paar noname racern... verwanter name und kleine details ändern fertig.
> 
> zb nennen wir LAV-25/AD -->  LOVE-25/AD
> Panzer T-90A --> Tankomat TT-90A
> ...


 Ich denke es geht nicht nur um die Namen, sondern vielmehr ums Design.


----------



## der-jan (10. Januar 2012)

Demanufacture schrieb:


> Alles nur heiße Luft..... als ob Bell und Co es nicht vorher gewusst hätten.
> Und jetzt auf einmal sind sie aufgewacht.


machst du witze? battlefield 3 war jetzt nicht so ein mediales großereigniss daß außer den spielern viele davon mitbekommen haben...
von "vorher gewußt" ganz zu schweigen - denkst du bell hatte auf dem schirm, daß da irgend eine videospielefirma ein spiel zusammenbastelt und dabei ihre hubis mit einbaut?


----------



## Phone83 (10. Januar 2012)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht nicht nur um die Namen, sondern vielmehr ums Design.


 daher sagte ich ja auch name und details


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2012)

Da können Sie dann ja noch mehr DLCs verkaufen: Echte Namen für alle Waffen und Kriegsgeräte für je 15 Euro


----------



## Dancinator (10. Januar 2012)

Den geht es bestimmt darum,das die besagten Fahrzeuge nicht die eigentschaften nachweißen die sie haben  und dadurch das Produkt schlecht da stehen lassen.Ich finde zb. das der AH-1Z Viper sich recht schwer bzw. schwerer steuern läßt als der UH-1Y.Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das diese brotdose wirklich so schwer zu lenken ist.Also meiner meinung nach sollten sie das noch ändern bzw mit beiden Kampfhelis.


----------



## fireblader (10. Januar 2012)

Bell kann mit Lizenzen ein haufen Geld verdienen... von wegen militärische geheimnisse, pft...


----------



## zwxk (10. Januar 2012)

Dancinator schrieb:


> Den geht es bestimmt darum,das die besagten Fahrzeuge nicht die eigentschaften nachweißen die sie haben  und dadurch das Produkt schlecht da stehen lassen.Ich finde zb. das der AH-1Z Viper sich recht schwer bzw. schwerer steuern läßt als der UH-1Y.Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das diese brotdose wirklich so schwer zu lenken ist.Also meiner meinung nach sollten sie das noch ändern bzw mit beiden Kampfhelis.


 
Warte bis die Jet-Hersteller realisieren, dass ihre Flugzeuge komplett schlecht dargestellt werden: "Unsere Maschinen bewegen sich doch in Echt gar nicht im Schrittempo!"


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Januar 2012)

Is doch einfach nur lächerlich das ganze.
Mit Kriegen und daraus folgenden Waffenverkäufen ist wohl momentan nicht soviel Geld zu verdienen sodaß man Softwarehersteller verklagen muß??
Anscheindend nicht genug Werbung für diese Kriegstreiber.......
Langsam wird es echt albern.Kommen die mal klar? Es ist ein Spiel!
Verrückte Welt.
Zum Glück is Ende 2012 eh alles vorbei.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da können Sie dann ja noch mehr DLCs verkaufen: Echte Namen für alle Waffen und Kriegsgeräte für je 15 Euro


 
Kauf ich sofort! Bildung is alles!


----------



## der-jan (11. Januar 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Is doch einfach nur lächerlich das ganze.
> Mit Kriegen und daraus folgenden Waffenverkäufen ist wohl momentan nicht soviel Geld zu verdienen sodaß man Softwarehersteller verklagen muß??
> Anscheindend nicht genug Werbung für diese Kriegstreiber.......
> Langsam wird es echt albern.Kommen die mal klar? Es ist ein Spiel!



Ist doch logisch daß die klagen, ist leicht verdientes Geld und egal wieviel Geld man ansonsten macht, wenn  Aussicht auf noch mehr ist und die Anstrengungen dafür gering sind - dann schlägt doch jeder zu oder nicht?
Dice soll froh sein daß sie nur ein bissel Lizenzgeld wollen anstatt zu verlangen a) die Sachen rauszupatchen und b) Schadensersatz zu fordern weil ihre Rechte verletzt wurden.
Aber EA versucht gegen zu klagen - hoffe Sie stoßen sich die Hörner ab.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch daß die klagen, ist leicht verdientes Geld und egal wieviel Geld man ansonsten macht, wenn  Aussicht auf noch mehr ist und die Anstrengungen dafür gering sind - dann schlägt doch jeder zu oder nicht?
> Dice soll froh sein daß sie nur ein bissel Lizenzgeld wollen anstatt zu verlangen a) die Sachen rauszupatchen und b) Schadensersatz zu fordern weil ihre Rechte verletzt wurden.
> Aber EA versucht gegen zu klagen - hoffe Sie stoßen sich die Hörner ab.


 
wobei aber eher die Frage ist:
Warum fällt das den Kaspern erst JETZT auf? Ich mein, Battlefield ist jetzt nicht der erste Teil wo man eine Cobra geflogen ist, das bin ich schon in Operation Flashpoint und die Osprey gabs auch schon in Half Life und in anderen Teilen

Ich würde ja schon irgendwo sagen das wer sich so schlampig um seine Angelegenheiten kümmert hat erster mal selbst Pech


----------



## der-jan (11. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei aber eher die Frage ist:
> Warum fällt das den Kaspern erst JETZT auf? Ich mein, Battlefield ist jetzt nicht der erste Teil wo man eine Cobra geflogen ist, das bin ich schon in Operation Flashpoint und die Osprey gabs auch schon in Half Life und in anderen Teilen
> 
> Ich würde ja schon irgendwo sagen das wer sich so schlampig um seine Angelegenheiten kümmert hat erster mal selbst Pech



wie willst du das argumentieren? wenn du deine freundin erst bei dritten seitensprung erwischst dann darfst du dich nicht aufregen weil du dich zu spät um "deine angelegenheiten" gekümmert hast? 

sie haben die rechte an dem namen und dem model - sie können allemal bei spiel xy alle fünfe gerade sein lassen und bei spiel yz dann sagen - jungs so nicht, ich berufe mich auf meine rechte...

in meiner stammkneipe gibt mir und meinen kumpels ab und an der wirt ne runde aufs haus aus - da kann auch kein anderer gast kommen und ebenfalls für sich nen freibier "verlangen" - ist alles entscheidungsgewalt vom wirt wie er das handhabt

oder denk an dich im buddelkasten, deine schippe hast du mal dem sagen wir max geliehen, aber dem tom wolltest du die nicht geben - dein gutes recht - war deine schippe


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2012)

Das sind Äpfel und Birnenvergleiche, denn immerhin ist das ja wohl ein Unterschied ob man selbst irgendwas mitbekommt was vor einem auch noch u.a. verborgen wird oder ob da ganz offen in diversen Spielen damit rumgeeiert wird
Und wenn, dann muss aber auch all die anderen verklagen, denn immerhin, wenn mich heute 2 Überfallen, dann kann ich nicht nur den einen Verklagen weil mir die Frisur vom anderen so gut gefallen hat bzw. weil der andere böserer geguckt hat


----------



## der-jan (11. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das sind Äpfel und Birnenvergleiche, denn immerhin ist das ja wohl ein Unterschied ob man selbst irgendwas mitbekommt was vor einem auch noch u.a. verborgen wird oder ob da ganz offen in diversen Spielen damit rumgeeiert wird
> Und wenn, dann muss aber auch all die anderen verklagen, denn immerhin, wenn mich heute 2 Überfallen, dann kann ich nicht nur den einen Verklagen weil mir die Frisur vom anderen so gut gefallen hat bzw. weil der andere böserer geguckt hat



Ich denke nicht daß die bei Bell groß die PCG im Abo haben - es gibt Milliarden Menschen da draußen, die sich nicht für Videospiele interessieren - genauso wie es hier im Forum viele User geben wird die sehr selten Bücher lesen oder sagen wie Nachrichten schauen- da könnte man auch anbringen "ist doch nicht im Verborgenen gewesen..." etc.

Und bezüglich Deinem Überfallbeispiel - wenn es nicht dritten machen wie zb Staatsanwalt - dann ist es immer der Privatperson überlassen bei wem sie ihr Recht geltend macht anzuzeigen, zu verklagen etc.
Und bezüglich "Frisur" und "böse ansehen" denk mal an Strafzettel - hübsche Mädels bekommen seltener Strafzettel als grimmig drein schauende Kerle oder nicht?


----------



## Kwengie (11. Januar 2012)

schon merkwürdig, denn der Bell kommt schon seit 2004 in den Battlefield- Spielen (BFV) vor und da hat sich noch keine Firma beklagt.
... wenn man nicht genug bekommen kann...


----------



## Watwiewer (11. Januar 2012)

Typisch Rüstungskonzern , am Tod allein verdient man eben nicht genug , jetzt müssen auch die Lebenden für den ******* den Sie herstellen bezahlen , und etwa nicht für etwas das von denen selbst gemacht wurde sondern für ein Aussehen von Spielfahrzeugen.

Selfowned Textron


----------

